# Pressing oversized transfer on smaller heat press



## COSGuy (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi,
Everyone

I recently order 20 stock transfers from Springhill Wholesale of those twenty, seven were of the Jumbo Size 13 X 15 listed on their site. Well, guess what they will not fit on my 15 X 15 Sunie. 
I am actually not blaming Springhill for this because I know there is a learning curve to business and since they just gave a couple of standard sizes (unlike Proworld) I should have called and asked for specifics.
Alas, I didn't. So my question is is there away I can still press these or should I just Ebay them?
I don't plan on contacting Springhill since it is not really their fault and I don't want to hassle with returning them.

Thanks in Advance

Scott


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

I saw a training Video , not sure where now but they showed pressing transfers larger than the press . Press one half then rotate the shirt and transfer and press the second half and peel as normal . You can give this a go but it may depend on whether they are hot or cold peel transfers . 



COSGuy said:


> Hi,
> Everyone
> 
> I recently order 20 stock transfers from Springhill Wholesale of those twenty, seven were of the Jumbo Size 13 X 15 listed on their site. Well, guess what they will not fit on my 15 X 15 Sunie.
> ...


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

ProWorld has a video.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

THANKS! ! I have a Hobby Lite and yes I bought some oversized transfers to try out. Now I know I can do them


----------



## COSGuy (Mar 17, 2009)

sailorpatp said:


> ProWorld has a video.


Sailor
You rock!!! I watched the video and tried it. And guess what worked AWESOME!

Here is a pic of one of those transfers applied to a white shirt. 











You saved my bacon dude, I owe you one.

Thanks Again
Scott


----------



## k_rose08 (Jun 16, 2010)

sailorpatp said:


> ProWorld has a video.


Wow, I didn't know that you could do this! Awesome!


----------

